# Whats good community fish?



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

I got a 30 gal planted, im looking to make a nice community tank
want 5 or more different types of fish
and maybe some cherry shrimp

What would you suggest?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Go with a school of cardinal tetras, a large school of pygmy cories, a school of rasboras, a pair of dwarf gourami, and possibly a school of hatchets. (don't want to over stock)


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I personally like kuhli loaches. you could have a group of 7 or so kuhli loaches. Zebra Danios are also cool because they always swim really fast. You could gat a big group of like, 8.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

yournamehere said:


> I got a 30 gal planted, im looking to make a nice community tank
> want 5 or more different types of fish
> and maybe some cherry shrimp
> What would you suggest?


IMHO ynh get yourself:

a male and female BN;

five Sterbai or Orange Laser Cory's;

six Red Phantom Tetra's;

twelve Cardinal Tetra's (per CA); and

one male and three female fancy Guppy's.




Cacatuoides said:


> and possibly a school of hatchets. (don't want to over stock)


Ca: the issue of hatchets has come up very infrequently.

These are the dumbest fish which I have ever kept as they will kill themselves by banging against the tank covering when they jump.

Also they will not shoal in water with virtually any current.

I will never purchase any again.

TR


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I personally like any type of Danio or Tetra. I kept Long-Finned Zebra Danios and Glowlight Tetras together successfully for nearly a year.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

if you have a well planted tank, keep the water levels perfect(as in ph, nitrates, ammonia), and hiding places, get a elephant nose fish  they are awesome but need a little more care then most other fish


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Would definitely not recommend an elephant nose for a 30 gallon...

If you want shrimp, that will considerably limit your fish choices. No gouramis or cichlids (including angels)


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

why's that? i got one in a 20 gallon and he/she seem happy


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

well if its a size issue, in home aquariums these fish on average tend to max out at 8 inches, and going by the inch per gallon rule a 30 gallon tank is only 2 gallons away from being 4 times the correct tank size for them.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Elephant Nose fish will usually grow to 10"-12" and should be in a minimum 50g tank. I had one for a few years (years ago) that grew to 10" in a 55g quite well. You also don't want any other fish that are very active as a tank mate with an Elephant Nose. They are a timid and shy fish and need good hiding places that give them shady refuge.

Edited to add: Also make sure to have a soft substrate for these fish to reduce the chance of damaging their mouths and nose like appendage.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I did not take the time to read through every post, but I suggest neon tetra's.

For some reason there amazing in planted tanks.. 

also Angels are great in that kind of tank (Plants I mean) Not sure what you have in there.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

Againsthecurent said:


> Elephant Nose fish will usually grow to 10"-12" and should be in a minimum 50g tank. I had one for a few years (years ago) that grew to 10" in a 55g quite well. You also don't want any other fish that are very active as a tank mate with an Elephant Nose. They are a timid and shy fish and need good hiding places that give them shady refuge.
> 
> Edited to add: Also make sure to have a soft substrate for these fish to reduce the chance of damaging their mouths and nose like appendage.


the people i talked to that breed them and i got mine from told me that 10-13 inches would be the max they get in the wild or big tanks, but one can be easily housed and happy in a 20 gallon tank


----------



## CSGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon planted (cycling) and I'm planning on kuhli loaches (love em), albino cories, tetras(black skirts maybe), and a dwarf gourami.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

yea, try neons then. 

but Planted tanks + angels + neons = amazing

EDIT: wait you HAVE them or getting them or jsut got them what?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angels are too ordinary. Get one Blue Acara, in full color it will kind of resemble your avatar . Or laetacara dorsigera or nanocara anomola. In a 30 long, you could even have a breeding pair of one of latter two of the dwarf cichlids I mentioned and still have cories, a pleco, and some top dwelling fish. Shrimp and neons in a tank with cichlids risk eventually becoming food.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

ordinary or black veils would look GOOD.


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

Kurtfr0 said:


> ordinary or black veils would look GOOD.


black veils are cool

im looking for small peaceful fish


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Ive heard that Kuhli's arent the best choices because they hide so much and so well, you will practically never see them and its pointless extra bio-load because of that.


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

This is my list of maybes 

6x neons
4x tiger barbs
2x emerald green cory cat
1x yellow Dwarf Gourami 
1x sunset dwarf gourami
3x red cherry shrimp



what do you think for my 30 gal?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I wouldn't mix gourami.
I would skip the tigers or have a group of like 11 becasuet hey are aggressive and larger numbers mellow them out, i would serioulsy skip them though. 
More cories. 6-8 they like to shoal.


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

Cacatuoides said:


> I wouldn't mix gourami.
> I would skip the tigers or have a group of like 11 becasuet hey are aggressive and larger numbers mellow them out, i would serioulsy skip them though.
> More cories. 6-8 they like to shoal.


thanks


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Let's not over look our small, peaceful south american cichlid friends. A pair of bolivian rams will make a nice addition to the bottom area.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Hydr0 JoE said:


> the people i talked to that breed them and i got mine from told me that 10-13 inches would be the max they get in the wild or big tanks, but one can be easily housed and happy in a 20 gallon tank


Sorry Joe, but I would have to question your breeder. I believe he may just be trying to sell his fish. A 20 gal. tank is far too small IMO for an Elephant Nose fish. Please don't use the inch rule, it doesn't apply in most cases.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

10-13" fish in a 20 gallon tank? No way. Don't do that to an Elephant Nose, they're such cool fish; they deserve a bigger tank.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

even just looking around the net, it says they dont get that big in home aquariums and they stay about 8 inches


----------

